# 24 hour LIVE feed of Watering Hole in Africa



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't see much right now since it is night there, but a whole bunch of animals come during the day (hyenas, lions, water buffalo, giraffes, zebras, and more). The camera is on a Wildlife Reserve in Africa.

Here is some info with the live feed:

http://www.wavelit.com/popup/playerAfricam.asp

Here is the link to the video cast only:

http://live.wildlife.wavelit.net/451OK

I hope you enjoy! This page is marked in my favorites.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 5, 2007)

Great idea! I bookmarked it to check it later..........If more people connected to that it would help with the wildlife conservation effort, I bet.

MA


----------



## yankee_minis (Jan 5, 2007)

I hear crickets too... weird... and too loud! LOL

No activity at the water hole...


----------



## yankee_minis (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm still watching too!! It is hard to tell how far away the hole is... i mean i saw some movement but it could have been a bird...


----------



## mininik (Jan 5, 2007)

It must be morning there now? No animals in sight yet, but the different calls are AMAZING!!! I have the sound turned up high and my animals are going nuts listening! :new_shocked:

OH!!! Someone moved the camera and zoomed in on a pair of hyenas... AWESOME!!!


----------



## mininik (Jan 6, 2007)

Zebra and Impala? showing up now... there must have been thirty or more of these critters earlier... WOW.


----------



## yankee_minis (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup! I saw the impala! (Couldn't think of the name though! lol)

I watched it through the night and saw a bunch of different birds too.

At one point the camera was zoomed in on INSECTS!! lol

Someone is operating the camera and is looking for life for us!

I enjoyed it!


----------



## minimule (Jan 6, 2007)

YEAH!!!! But you should really see it all in person. Cameras just don't "capture" it. Keep in mind that Africa is 9 hours later than the US. These animals, in person, are beautiful!

I wish I could show you some of our own video footage of our last 2 safaris. Lots of really cool animals.


----------



## TTF (Jan 6, 2007)

THAT IS SOOO AWESOME!!!! :aktion033: My mom saw it earlier and there were lions everywhere! That was a cool idea to turn it up, cuz now my fish can listen to something besides the kitchen being torn apart.



:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jan 6, 2007)

Way cool! The kids and I are watching it! Great stuff!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 6, 2007)

:new_shocked: Great site. Thanks for posting that link!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 6, 2007)

This thing is AWESOME! I just saw two elephants come to the drinking hole. One of them was right in front of the camera, and he just sat there and ate infront of us! It was AWESOME! :aktion033:

I am so glad I got to share this with y'all!


----------



## minimule (Jan 6, 2007)

I looked at the other info and they claim to be pioneers in live feed cam, since 1998. There were also other live cams on different sites.

This is WAY cool......but it really makes me want to go back.



:


----------



## Miniv (Jan 6, 2007)

I keep missing stuff too! But I've bookmarked it.

MA


----------



## yankee_minis (Jan 6, 2007)

Wouldn't it be awesome to have such a great camera for your foaling stall?? The quality is great and the night vision is incredible!

I keep watching. I had to laugh at the bugs. Poor camera operator couldn't find anything else moving around! LOL

I've enlarged it and it fills my screen. I have a live screen saver!! Awesome!


----------



## Miniv (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm bumping this up........The link is just so cool I hope more people see it......

I'm afraid both my hubby and daughter are hooked too!

MA


----------



## lvponies (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm hooked too even though I haven't seen any animals yet. Hope to see some soon!!!


----------



## CyndiD (Jan 8, 2007)

YEP..I am hooked too..I keep it on all the time and run in here and check now and then.

I saw some impala`s today...and it makes me wish I was closer....this is sooo cool!!!!



:


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 8, 2007)

There's some critters there right now!


----------



## mininik (Jan 9, 2007)

Warthog sighting! 1:30 AM Pacific, 11:30 AM "Africa time."


----------



## lvponies (Jan 9, 2007)

I see it!!! WOW!!!


----------



## lvponies (Jan 9, 2007)

There's a giraffe on there now!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 9, 2007)

That warthog sighting was way cool! Did you see him walking on his knees eating...and actually hear the grass tearing as he was munching on it?

And the way the giraffes eat...they actually put their mouth around the twigs on the trees and then pull it through their teeth...stripping the leaves off.

Yep - I'm definitely hooked! I have my morning coffee in the African bush now. Thanks sooooo much for telling me about this site!!!!


----------



## lvponies (Jan 9, 2007)

Did anyone see the baby giraffe? Pretty cool!!

It was neat watching the wart hog lie down in the water to take a snooze. Then the birds came and started picking at his back. It didn't bother him at all. Probably felt good!!


----------



## Miniv (Jan 9, 2007)

It's 7 a.m. Pacific and there are Impalas hanging around the brush......

Last night for over an hour -- between 9:30 to almost 11 pm things were pretty busy too! We saw monkeys, wilderbeasts, and more Impalas....

MA

PS: It's almost 7:10 am Pacific and now the Giraffes are back!


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 9, 2007)

I have to say we are hooked here too! The kids were annoyed with me that it was on for two days and they'd seen nothing yet and they were sick of the "sound effects"! LOL!! Well, this morning, THEY finally got to see a LOT of critters, the most exciting were several giraffes (and we believe a lion, see my comments below) and they couldn't tear themselves away! LOL!!

I do have to say that it is sometimes frustrating because the camera operator doesn't always go where I want to see or seems to just not be there sometimes when it would be awesome to zoom in. My 5 year old was hollering at the screen several times for a close up and to follow those animals when they'd leave the screen and there was nothing left in the screen! LOL! We are fairly certain what we were seeing was a lion, however the camera didn't move for the next 15 minutes and then it was gone.  

Oh well, it's free and totally awesome to see those critters, so I can't complain!




:


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 9, 2007)

8:26 a.m. PST MALE LION RIGHT NOW!! sooooo cool!!!


----------



## Miniv (Jan 9, 2007)

9 a.m Pacific -- Male Lion still there!

MA


----------



## Sterling (Jan 9, 2007)

Awesome!!! Altho it's nightime right now over there...I'm loving hearing the crickets and all the night insects! I'll be keeping tabs on it too. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 9, 2007)

O:kay, I have a question.. Mt son and I have been watching on and off for the past couple of hours. What is the glowing thing buzzing around? The first time we saw it, we thought it was a shooting star. But If you watch, it buzzes around everywhere.. Is it a bird, or what do you think??? :new_shocked:


----------



## SunQuest (Jan 9, 2007)

MiniforFaith said:


> O:kay, I have a question.. Mt son and I have been watching on and off for the past couple of hours. What is the glowing thing buzzing around? The first time we saw it, we thought it was a shooting star. But If you watch, it buzzes around everywhere.. Is it a bird, or what do you think??? :new_shocked:


I bet it is a moth of some type. With a camera that can see in the dark, it would make it look white like that. Or maybe it is a small bat? No... I bet large insect, especially since it kind of flies in circular patterns.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 9, 2007)

i keep watching and never see anything!


----------



## MiniWrangler (Jan 9, 2007)

I saw three critters earlier that looked like black opossums, lol :lol: Don't know what they were.

Last night I saw two lions, it was really cool! And I love listening to the birds as it starts getting light. I'm addicted already!


----------



## "City Slicker" (Jan 9, 2007)

MiniWrangler that makes two of us :bgrin :bgrin I'm just hooked



:

it is dawn now you can see it start to lighten up to a new day, without the mud and rain, just sun!!!!!

the sounds and sights are awsome :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 9, 2007)

Jodie, I've been wondering the same thing. It almost appears phosphorescent. I wouldn't think a moth could fly that fast...but you may be right Nila. Sure would like to know.

Hang in there Kay. There are definitely critters around there. Had to have been over 100 impala this morning. Anybody else see the moms grooming the babies? There were really some cute shots of mama's love.


----------



## "City Slicker" (Jan 9, 2007)

the grooming session was really cool. :bgrin


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 9, 2007)

hello,

i can't see anything right now it is white on my computer, but i can hear it.

eariler i could see it what happen?

thanks melissa


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 9, 2007)

It is all white for me, too :no: Wonder what happened.... I hope they fix it soon... :new_shocked:


----------



## MiniWrangler (Jan 9, 2007)

I think the brighter it gets outside then the "whiter" the screen appears. Around 5 am Africa time someone gets on there and switches it from black & white to color, then you can see great



:


----------



## Pepipony (Jan 10, 2007)

Its been black for me each time I looked :no: can hear the insects etc, but cant see anything WAHHH!!!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 10, 2007)

I got a different scene just a while ago and it was zoomed in on what looked like a baboon. I can just sit here for ages just listening to the sounds ....now I can't wait for spring and summer again!!! Still want to see something neat come up to the water hole tho...like a lion or elephant would be nice!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has seen anyone good?? Since i told my son about it, we haven't seen a single thing :new_shocked: .. I emailed it to my son's teacher for the kids to watch tomorrow, everyone pray




: that there is some thing good for them to watch...



:


----------



## Steph_D (Jan 10, 2007)

MiniforFaith said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone has seen anyone good?? Since i told my son about it, we haven't seen a single thing :new_shocked: .. I emailed it to my son's teacher for the kids to watch tomorrow, everyone pray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw 2 lions the other night, and some other little critters last night. During the day I've seen a lot, mostly before about 10 am central time. Yesterday morning there were 3 giraffes, wildebeasts, gazelles, and even a warthog. It seems like every other day that I've been watching, I've seen something pretty cool. I hope the kids at your son's school get to see the neat things



:


----------



## kaykay (Jan 10, 2007)

ok its morning now they should all need a drink shouldnt they? LOL i must have really lousy timing


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 10, 2007)

It's 8 p.m. pacific and there's activity. I find that 8 p.m. pacific and 7 a.m. pacific are usually busy times.


----------



## Steph_D (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh cool, I just saw a family of zebras :aktion033:


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 10, 2007)

Steph_D said:


> Oh cool, I just saw a family of zebras :aktion033:


Us too! Weren't they sooooo cool?? Did you see the baboons too??


----------



## Sterling (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok this is getting pret-ty darn addicting!!  :lol: I just saw a humongous herd of mixed something or others...they were too far away to tell exactly what they were but I know I saw some zebras in the mix!. Kinda reminds me of watching the Yule log...... I see they changed locations from this morning. Now they're away from the watering hole and in the meadow filming.

Edited for typos...it's getting late and I'm still sitting here....watching...............


----------



## lvponies (Jan 11, 2007)

There's some kind of monkey (baboon??) on right now. There's a bunch there now. Babies too!!!


----------



## Steph_D (Jan 11, 2007)

minisaremighty said:


> Us too! Weren't they sooooo cool?? Did you see the baboons too??


I didn't see the baboons last night, but they're on this morning. Right now the camera's focused on one with a baby



:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok, this is another of those "what was that?" posts. There were 3 or 4 deer type animals....only much stockier than the impala. They had a perfect bulls-eye on their butts. Anybody know what they were?

I was on the phone last night with a couple friends and we were all watching it. Saw a huge herd of impala, some zebra (including a couple of foals[too cute]), baboon, wildebeasts, and those (so far) unidentified critters.

Love it...Love it...Love it!!!!!

Quick edit to add: it's 8:26 central time and the zebra are back (those babies are soooo cute) and he ring tale critters are there too.


----------



## Steph_D (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's a couple of the zebra pics. I saw the "bulls-eye butt" critters, but couldn't get a snapshot of them.


----------



## wc minis (Jan 11, 2007)

There's Zebras there right now. This is really neat!! Thanks for posting this website!!


----------



## Steph_D (Jan 11, 2007)

AHA! It's called a waterbuck.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Steph for identifying the water buck. Now.........tell me how you took those pictures. Pleaseeeee


----------



## Steph_D (Jan 11, 2007)

LOL, I just figured it out. It's a program that you have to download.

Picture taking instructions


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Elephant alert!!!! 9:13 central time.

Edited to add:

Sorry Steph. Shoulda said thank you....but was in a hurry to check out the elephant. First one I've seen. Whoever's manning the camera obviously isn't as interested in the elephant as I am. They keep panning away from it. But there's just sooooo much going on this morning.

I haven't figured out how to download that program yet, but will check it out again when there isn't so much to watch. lol


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 11, 2007)

:aktion033: i have been trying to see the animals finally see alot this morning. This site is great.

thanks melissa


----------



## Warpony (Jan 11, 2007)

I just have to thank you guys for getting me so terribly addicted to this cam.

In return I have managed to get people at every forum I visit addicted as well. Today has been great, the baby zebras just clinched it... I'm SOOO hooked.


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 11, 2007)

The elephant is still there and is so awesome! I agree with the statement about the cameraman! LOL! He (I'm just assuming "he") pans away from lots of things I'm REALLY interested in to show a bird or some bushes sometimes! LOL! Yes the birds are cool too, but I'd rather see the bigger creatures when they are there! LOL!

It'll be dark soon, so there is usually a lot of activity at this time (so I've found). I think the sun will set in less than an hour (it's 8 a.m. pacific right now) It's a really good thing that for me, is dark there from like 9:00 am to 7:30 p.m. my time otherwise I'd be glued to the screen ALL day! LOL! As it is, I still check in every couple hours during my day to see if there is any night activity.


----------



## Warpony (Jan 11, 2007)

minisaremighty said:


> (I'm just assuming "he")



definately a he now, no assuming needed.

*blush*

edit: sorry, so distracted by the animals I misread and thought you were talking about the elephant, *giggle* *blush*


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 11, 2007)

Warpony said:


> minisaremighty said:
> 
> 
> > (I'm just assuming "he")
> ...



LOL!!!




:



: That elephant was embarrassing me for a wee bit there! LOL!!! And yes, I was refering to the cameraman!! LOL!!



:


----------



## Warpony (Jan 11, 2007)

minisaremighty said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one thing about animals... you never quite know what they will do next. That is one of my favorite things about them, but it can lead to some



: moments.


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey Steph!!! Question for you. I have the Snap program already, so that was no biggie, but I'm having issues with "black" that was mentioned on that link you gave:



When you start using it, you might get black images, to get rid of this, go to tools in your windows media player click, options, performance, advanced and un-tick use overlays.

Where in the media player do I find Tools? I can't find it on mine



:

Edited: I figured it out. I had to right click up on the top of the player and the options came up!


----------



## SunQuest (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh this is bad! It is so bad that I had to upgrade my internet service at home just so I could watch it! I have to be at work by 8 am and I was up until 1:30 am watching the animals! I loved the zebra and foal. And just saw the elephant at work! Last night I tried to get a picture of the impala with a reflection in the water and well all I got was a black screen. But that is ok. I have figured out how to get them now. Can't wait until tonight and good thing it will soon be dark as I wouldn't get any work done here at work if it were light out all day long!


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 11, 2007)

SunQuest said:


> Oh this is bad! It is so bad that I had to upgrade my internet service at home just so I could watch it! I have to be at work by 8 am and I was up until 1:30 am watching the animals! I loved the zebra and foal. And just saw the elephant at work! Last night I tried to get a picture of the impala with a reflection in the water and well all I got was a black screen. But that is ok. I have figured out how to get them now. Can't wait until tonight and good thing it will soon be dark as I wouldn't get any work done here at work if it were light out all day long!



LOL!! You're as hooked as we are!!

SO, how did you get rid of the black in the screenshots??

Edited: I figured it out. I had to right click up on the top of the player and the options came up!






This is a terrible picture because it's dusk and the zebra was so far off in the distance, but I was just practicing.

[SIZE=12pt]Oh I'm excited to be armed with my "camera" because I'm going on a safari when dawn breaks in Africa!! LOL![/SIZE]


----------



## Sterling (Jan 11, 2007)

I want to see an elephant!!! :517: When I was watching all those herds lst night the view was so far away! I have yet to see a close up as what Steph is seeing...and whew Steph...I thought you had made a special trip out to Africa to sit in the bush and watch! :lol: Great pics tho...and thanks! OK...I'll be front and center with my pop corn and my speakers turned up again tonight. It's winter here now, but the sites and sounds sure fake me out to think it's spring/summer...I'm so loving this!



:


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 11, 2007)

WOW!!! Check out these links!!

mammals seen at the watering hole

birds at the watering hole

These are lists, complete with photos and descriptions, of animals that have been seen at the watering hole! If I wasn't totally hooked before, I am now!

I've seen baboons, zebras, a male elephant, a male lion, impalas, steenboks, wildebeasts, giraffes, and buffalo. I thought that was a lot, but looking at that list, there are so many more creatures to see!

We are going to keep watching until we see all those mammals.



:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Minihorsesforever has definitely created a MONSTER! LOL

But this site is going to make getting through winter soooo much easier.


----------



## Warpony (Jan 11, 2007)

Sterling said:


> I want to see an elephant!!! :517: When I was watching all those herds lst night the view was so far away! I have yet to see a close up as what Steph is seeing...and whew Steph...I thought you had made a special trip out to Africa to sit in the bush and watch! :lol: Great pics tho...and thanks! OK...I'll be front and center with my pop corn and my speakers turned up again tonight. It's winter here now, but the sites and sounds sure fake me out to think it's spring/summer...I'm so loving this!
> 
> 
> 
> :



The elephant came up really close earlier today...






Today was an excellent day for animal watching, for sure.

I even caught a zebra rolling in the dirt:


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome pics!! I notice you didn't show the elephant in all his glory



:



: :new_rofl:

I wish I'd figured out how to do the photo sooner! Now I have to wait 9.5 hours to get to take some pics!


----------



## SunQuest (Jan 11, 2007)

For those that want pictures and only get a black backgound when doing a screen print, I did find out that you don't necessarily have to download any program to take them and have them show up. I know that I use Windows Media Player 9 to view the cam through. When in Windows Media Player, click on Tools, then Options, and then on the performance tab. In that window will now appear a button called "advanced". Click on it. Now another area shows up and you want to look for "use overlays" or something simular to it. make sure that the checkbox is NOT checked. This should stop the black screens from happening. At least it did for my test last night.

Oh how I wish I could have been online for the zebras this morning! Dang snow and traffic that doesn't know how to drive in it! It took me over 2 hours to get to work and I only normally take 20 minutes to get there!

Sigh.


----------



## Warpony (Jan 11, 2007)

minisaremighty said:


> Awesome pics!! I notice you didn't show the elephant in all his glory
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, yeah, i was tempted to take some shots of that and put a big black censor bar over the objectionable parts just to be funny but then my computer decided to start freezing up on me.... i think his show overwhelmed my video player and it couldn't handle any more, heh.


----------



## SunQuest (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh cool!!!! No animals, but I saw a shooting star!!!! Wahoo!

added: And there went another one! They were going from the outside to the center of the sky!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Steph, got it (finally). Duhhhh, I knew it was right in front of me. lol


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jan 12, 2007)

Theres zebras on right now! This is sooooo cool! Thanks for sharing it!

Gage


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jan 12, 2007)

Yup, my first zebra sightings! I have seen lots of other things, some I don't know what are, but these zebra are the first!

Now they are right infront of the camera on our side of the water! How cool is that?


----------



## "City Slicker" (Jan 12, 2007)

The baby zebras are sooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunQuest (Jan 12, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the zebra foal!
















And here is a Wildebeast heard and a baby!


----------



## Steph_D (Jan 12, 2007)

I found out that if you see something, and you don't know what it is, try going to their message board and a lot of times they have posted what they see, sometimes with pictures.


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Jan 12, 2007)

The baby zebra it there now.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 12, 2007)

How are you guys getting such close ups? All the while I've been watching the critters are so far away I can hardly tell what they are!




:


----------



## SunQuest (Jan 12, 2007)

Sterling said:


> How are you guys getting such close ups? All the while I've been watching the critters are so far away I can hardly tell what they are!
> 
> 
> 
> :


There is a cameraman that is controlling the camera. He zooms in if the animals are close enough to do so and if their is enough light. Right now it is getting dark out, and the animals are not really close to the waterhole, so not many close ups. The ones I posted were taken last night (africa's early morning) and the light is behind the camera so the cameraman can zoom in. I took the screenshots last night between 11:15pm mountain time and 1:00 am mountain time. (As a side note: I am REALLY tired!!! Too many late nights watching wildlife!)


----------



## Steph_D (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't know what's going on, but this is kinda spooky. I'm hearing a zebra calling out, and I think I'm hearing lions but I'm not sure. There's spotlights shining all over the place out there.



:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 12, 2007)

Sad news! One of the moderators (on site) just said on the forum that one of the young zebras was caught by a pride of lions. Makes me wanna cry. :no:


----------



## SunQuest (Jan 12, 2007)

Steph_D said:


> I don't know what's going on, but this is kinda spooky. I'm hearing a zebra calling out, and I think I'm hearing lions but I'm not sure. There's spotlights shining all over the place out there.
> 
> 
> 
> :


Well, it wouldn't surprise me if you heard what you think you heard. I know that there are some video images taken with this camera that are on youtube that show a lion eating. :new_shocked:



But hey, this camera is on a wild game preserve, and we all know that the big cats have to do this to survive.

I do know that when looking through the archives at the link you provided that identifies animals that this same camera has photographed cheetas as well. Anyway, I am going to hope that the zebra was just sounding an alarm and that those cute zebra foals are ok! Otherwise, I know that this is the "circle of life". Sigh. Still, it will be interesting to watch anyway.


----------



## Kim (Jan 12, 2007)

Lions are drinking right now!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG LOOK!!!! A lioness has come to the watering hole!! NEAT!!!! Holy cow there's a hole bunch of them along with the Lion...and you can hear them drinking!!!


----------



## SunQuest (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, Steph, what we were thinking is correct





Here is an update from the africam forum that Steph linked to earlier:

QUOTE(karin on the watering hole forum at http://www.africam.com/boma )
Good evening! Quickly want to share the latest happening with you all. A young zebra was just caught by a pride of lions called the Stix. The pride consists of five females and one male. It is sad but unfortunately this is nature. Hope you all have a fantastic evening packed with great viewing!
I suspect that the calling may have been the mother?



:



: That is the hardest part. But that is the sad part about life in the wild.

On a brighter note, keep an eye out as that pride may show up to get a drink.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 12, 2007)

They DID!!!!! And the male lion sure did drink ALOT!!! Now they're sleeping it off. Looks like they have had their tummies full.


----------



## SunQuest (Jan 12, 2007)

Here are just some quick screen shots. They are still on the camera!


----------



## Miniv (Jan 12, 2007)

Nila! How are you getting those screen shots!

Larry wants to get some to save!!!

MA


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 12, 2007)

Those lions are AWESOME! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Miniv, I think there was some instructions on getting pictures a couple pages back.

I am glad everyone is enjoying the camera!


----------



## Steph_D (Jan 12, 2007)

I just got a few more screen shots. Beautiful animals, I just wish nature wasn't so mean sometimes, but I guess that's the way it has to be :no:


----------



## SunQuest (Jan 12, 2007)

Miniv said:


> Nila! How are you getting those screen shots!
> 
> Larry wants to get some to save!!!
> 
> MA


There is a "prtscn" button on most keyboards. hit this and it cuts it to your memory just like a "control-c" does.

Then just past it to your picture editor.

Oh, yes, there is another trick to turn off overlays so you don't get just a black background.

here is my post on how to turn off the overlays.



> For those that want pictures and only get a black backgound when doing a screen print, I did find out that you don't necessarily have to download any program to take them and have them show up. I know that I use Windows Media Player 9 to view the cam through. When in Windows Media Player, click on Tools, then Options, and then on the performance tab. In that window will now appear a button called "advanced". Click on it. Now another area shows up and you want to look for "use overlays" or something simular to it. make sure that the checkbox is NOT checked. This should stop the black screens from happening. At least it did for my test last night.


Also, here is a link to a youtube that someone has already published that showed them all drinking just a little bit ago. You can also do a prtscn (print screen) of it as well!



Oh, and MA, Larry or anyone else can copy the pics I posted from the webcam. After all, they are not mine, just shots from someone else's broadcast!


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 12, 2007)

Miniv said:


> Nila! How are you getting those screen shots!
> 
> Larry wants to get some to save!!!
> 
> MA


MA, you can scroll back through this topic where Steph put a link or you can go to the other topic I started about the watering hole and it has the link also.

I got pics of the zebra baby also. So sad! I'm glad that I must have shut off the computer just before that all happened. I know it happens, but I hate watching (or hearing it in this case).

Nila! All those photos you took last night of the zebras and other critters are almost identical shots to the ones I took!



:


----------



## mininik (Jan 12, 2007)

Lions!! LIVE!! NOW!!!


----------



## yankee_minis (Jan 12, 2007)

YUP! 4 girls and a BIG boy

they look comfy!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's a photo of them all drinking right after they came to the watering hole.


----------



## SunQuest (Jan 12, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics from when they first arrived at the watering hole.











And here are some more from just a few seconds ago:


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Jan 13, 2007)

:aktion033: Thank you so much! This is awesome! The sounds are unique and this is so much fun!

God bless,

Joan


----------

